# Who's got the best Deer backstrap recipe



## LJeanGrayless

Fried is my favorite...but with a freezer full, I want to try something different! Anything


----------



## Shin-Diggin

Bacon wrapped with jalapeno not bad


----------



## Feathershredder

Here is the best marinade I have found for grilled backstrap!


----------



## saltwatersensations

Marinate in low sodium dales steak marinade, sprinkle on sevens seasoning (all at Kroger)and grill over hot coals. As good as a steak.


----------



## br549

Stick with frying!! Fry them in butter with thin sliced taters and purple onions with a lid on the pan to hold all the goodness in!!!!!!


----------



## smooth move

backstrap MUST be battered in flour and fried in bacon grease. it's one of GOD'S laws. at least it is in TEXAS!


----------



## uncle dave

slice 1 inch thick, your choice of marinates, wrap in bacon, grill over mesquite coals or gas grill. Do not overcook.


----------



## buckbuddy

smooth move said:


> backstrap MUST be battered in flour and fried in bacon grease. it's one of GOD'S laws. at least it is in TEXAS!


*X2......Amen!....This is the only way!......Mark*


----------



## kweber

buckbuddy said:


> *X2......Amen!....This is the only way!......Mark*


this... hit 'em w/ blk pepper and garlic salt, dredge in flour and lay em in hot hog lard.


----------



## flatsmaster14

smooth move said:


> backstrap MUST be battered in flour and fried in bacon grease. it's one of GOD'S laws. at least it is in TEXAS!


X2


----------



## smooth move

*JUDA*



smooth move said:


> backstrap MUST be battered in flour and fried in bacon grease. it's one of GOD'S laws. at least it is in TEXAS!


since writing the above quote, i've violated one of God's laws. i cubed a 1/2 backstrap,marinated the cubes and cooked it in a pot over the fire on the pit and made a Carne Guesada type meat and sauce. rolled up in flour tortilla with lettuce and pico and beans. i'll probably go to hell----with a smile on my face and rubbing my belly!


----------



## wet dreams

Agree on the Texas thing BUT when in La its Grits n Grillades, had this a cpl of times while huntn in La>>>>GREAT<<<<...WW


----------



## smooth move

*Recipe?*



wet dreams said:


> Agree on the Texas thing BUT when in La its Grits n Grillades, had this a cpl of times while huntn in La>>>>GREAT<<<<...WW


 need recipe.


----------



## wet dreams

Google it' what we had was made by a 70+y/o Creole woman, the woman sure knew what she was doing tho, some of the best BS I've ever eaten, no probally the best BS I've ever eaten....WW


----------



## smooth move

*grits*



wet dreams said:


> Google it' what we had was made by a 70+y/o Creole woman, the woman sure knew what she was doing tho, some of the best BS I've ever eaten, no probally the best BS I've ever eaten....WW


creole or cajun?


----------



## scwine

smooth move said:


> backstrap MUST be battered in flour and fried in bacon grease. it's one of GOD'S laws. at least it is in TEXAS!


You ain't gonna hear me complain! 
:cheers:
Where & when is dinner?!


----------



## kweber

a couple of yrs ago we were invited to a bithday party at a hunting camp.
the birthday guy had a big plactic bag of sliced backstrap and seasoned flour.
he put these in a big disc of hot peanut oil over a huge bed of coals.
exellant.


----------



## ML56

Here ya go LJean


Cut in 1/2" steaks and season fairly heavy with McCormick "Season All", drop in flour. 
Fry really hot for just a minute on each side to sear steak and brown it up a little, do not fully cook.
Dilute 2 small, or 1 large can of cream of mushroom soup in half with water.
Layer the meat into a deep dish alternating layers of cream of mushroom with layers of seared steaks.
Bake covered for 3 or more hours at 300 degrees, the thinned mushroom soup will thicken to a gravy, and meat can be cut with a plastic fork. Makes the house smell great, hope you enjoy!-Mike


----------



## tmt3

Here is something diff. take a whole back strap, cut into three or four pieces. trim the silk off. pat it dry with a paper towel. mix equal parts kosher salt, cracked pepper, and coffee grounds. yes, coffee grounds. 
needs to be cooked outside.
use cast iron skillet that is super hot.
role back strap in mixture and sere on all sides.
i like it medium rare.
serve with caramelized onion and mushrooms.


----------



## Croaker slinger

Cook the strap however you prefer , but make sauce with Makers Mark, sugar and soy sauce , cook it down and pour it on its spectacular , Bourbon backstrap


----------



## wet dreams

smooth move said:


> creole or cajun?


Creole no dought, I learned not to confuse Creole, Cajun, Redbone. Its all good just some a little better than others, the Grits n Grillards was one of the best for me...WW


----------



## beer catcher

A buddy of mine wraps his backstrap with about a package of bacon and puts it in a baking pan. He then throws jalapenos, tomatoes, cilantro, onions and a couple of other ingredients in with the backstrap and bakes it in the oven. (kind of like a roast) When it's done he cuts it all up and mixes everything in the pan and we just fill up our tortilla and go at it. Make a nice salsa and some guacamole to add to it.


----------



## sofa king

I tried this one last night, good stuff, will do it again.



Lucky Luchie said:


> Here ya go LJean
> 
> Cut in 1/2" steaks and season fairly heavy with McCormick "Season All", drop in flour.
> Fry really hot for just a minute on each side to sear steak and brown it up a little, do not fully cook.
> Dilute 2 small, or 1 large can of cream of mushroom soup in half with water.
> Layer the meat into a deep dish alternating layers of cream of mushroom with layers of seared steaks.
> Bake covered for 3 or more hours at 300 degrees, the thinned mushroom soup will thicken to a gravy, and meat can be cut with a plastic fork. Makes the house smell great, hope you enjoy!-Mike


----------



## raiderfish

I think I've cooked it a dozen ways and tried this the other day which is very similar to the traditional bacon-jalapeno dove wrap recipe. Really liked it.

Take about a 1 foot long hunk of back strap and trim all the membrane off (I brine it for about 20 minutes at this point). Then butterfly the BS open until it lays out flat. 

Pre-cook some bacon and lay the bacon on top of the venison along with some fresh de-seeded jalapeno strips and liberal smearing of cream cheese. (quick tip: soak deseeded japs in ice water for 10 minutes to knock down some of the heat).

Next I folded the venison up around the bacon/jap/cc like a roll and held it all together with tooth picks. Finally i took some of the bacon grease drippings and rubbed it on the outside of the venison roll and then apply whatever steak spice you like (I love Cavenders Greek Seasoning). Grill it fast over a hot fire JUST enough to be medium rare. Ho-lee-cow it was great.


----------



## GWMERCER

Croaker slinger said:


> Cook the strap however you prefer , but make sauce with Makers Mark, sugar and soy sauce , cook it down and pour it on its spectacular , Bourbon backstrap


Hmmm might have to try that one.


----------



## kanga69

Smothered.

Season with tex joy steak seasoning from Academy.

Get the McCormicks Mushroom Gravy mix. I use 5 packages for 2 lbs of meat. Make the gravy using their directions. I personally drain off the mushrooms. Kids won't eat them. Cook the gravy while the meat is soaking up the seasoning and let it set.

Dip meat in flour (no milk or egg) and very lightly fry in frying pan with oil. All you want to do is barely brown both sides. The meat should remain un-cooked. It is really quick.

Layer browned meat in 13 x 9 glass pan and cover with the gravy. Cover with foil and bake in the oven for about an hour. It will be so tender you can cut it with a fork.

Mashed potatoes and green beans an you will hurt yourself.


----------



## Bobby_G

Heres a little twist to your breading mix....

Take 1 small to medium egg 
1/4 cup of milk
3/4 cup of Buttermilk ranch dressing

Add together and wisk until smooth

Season straps however you like...personally I season my straps in this order:

Tony Chacheri's
Garlic powder
Black pepper
Cayenne pepper (to taste)

Dip seasoned straps in Ranch dip then roll liberally in flower mix (don't forget to season the flower to taste as well)

Fry on JUST BELOW HOT until done...that ranch dressing really gives the breading a kick....


----------



## w_r_ranch

One length of back strap (3 - 3 1/2 pounds).

Butterfly or cut and roll out back strap until about 3/8 of an inch thick and flat (like skirt steak).

Brush with butter. Season with favorite grill seasoning or fajita seasoning. Drizzle a small bit of Worcestershire sauce and let sit while preparing the stuffing. Drink a beer.

In a bowl combine the following:


 1 Lb Jimmy Dean's sage or maple sausage.


 1 tsp cumin


 1 tsp Tarragon


 2 heaping tbs chopped garlic.


 2 heaping tbs of cilantro


 1/4 cup chopped & seeded FRESH jalapenos


 One chopped green apple


 1/4 cup chopped pecans
 Drink another beer.

Combine all ingredients in the bowl mixing with your hands. Drink another beer.

Take about 1/2 stuffing mixture and plaster onto back strap and roll it up. Season again with favorite grill seasoning or fajita seasoning.

Wrap backstrap with thick-sliced bacon and tie off with butcher string to keep the bacon in place and back strap from unrolling. Drink another beer.

Place on preheated grill on high until bacon all the way around begins to cook and then turn down grill to low and cook for about 15 minutes. Remove string, slice and serve it rare. Oh yeah, drink another beer.

What about the remaining sausage mixture? Core fresh halved Jalapenos and stuff with cream cheese and the sausage mixture. Cut thick sliced bacon in 1/2 strips and wrap the japs and skewer them with toothpicks. Cook over grill heat until bacon is done and serve.

Have another couple of beers and enjoy the sounds of people grunting and groaning over your creation.


----------



## LJeanGrayless

Lucky Luchie said:


> Here ya go LJean
> 
> Cut in 1/2" steaks and season fairly heavy with McCormick "Season All", drop in flour.
> Fry really hot for just a minute on each side to sear steak and brown it up a little, do not fully cook.
> Dilute 2 small, or 1 large can of cream of mushroom soup in half with water.
> Layer the meat into a deep dish alternating layers of cream of mushroom with layers of seared steaks.
> Bake covered for 3 or more hours at 300 degrees, the thinned mushroom soup will thicken to a gravy, and meat can be cut with a plastic fork. Makes the house smell great, hope you enjoy!-Mike


sounds awesome!!


----------

